# DW yes or No ? VW Van



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yes or No


Source Old's kool


----------



## Iptsoe (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes from me


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not for me


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Nah brah


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

too much like a kids toy character for me


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

Couple of tweaks to the bonnet/bad boy extensions and it's a yes


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

oh wow! this brings back lots of memories of childhood road trips in a vw vanagon. So, I gotta go with yes.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

not for me on this occasion


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes for me


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope from me all these vans attract Douche Bag status now


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Tragic. No.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes for me. Though some black monoblocks would look better.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

If it didn't have the long list of crap mods done to it then yeah


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Is that a T4 in drag ?


Looks like the love child of a T4 and merc vito


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Is it just me, or do most of these threads seem to have come straight out of Barryboy land? Just because the hideous chunks of fibreglass and filler are well finished doesn't make them acceptable. If you like them, you're probably too young to drive them!


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

No from me, not keen on vans unless its a proper camper van


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

No. Probably very practical but t looks like a box on wheels.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes please


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Nah...


----------



## deno 1 (May 4, 2011)

no way.....


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

It's a no from me.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Nope from me


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

How you meant to get your half ton of bricks in the back of that.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

No, don't like anything being tampered with from original, must be my age


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Nope literally a box!


----------



## arcing (Jan 14, 2016)

No, not for me.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Might have said yes 40 years ago but its a NO from me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2016)

OMG - No!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nah not for me I'm afraid..


----------

